
Tips for successful adoption of machine learning products - paulkubicka
https://www.efma.com/article/detail/28915
======
stult
Great article. One obstacle to ML adoption I've noticed in my field (public
accounting) is what I describe as the chicken and the egg data/value
challenge. You can't deliver value with ML until you have the right data to
train value-generating algorithms. But often you can't get the right data
until you produce the value to attract users.

Everyone at my firm wants to jump in and create some shiny new AI tool to take
to market, but rarely understand what that requires. So I frequently find
myself pushing back against premature AI projects. I usually argue that we
first need to build a simpler application that provides value out of the box
in order to drive data into a single repository which we can then use to train
algorithms on. I keep repeating the phrase "ML should be a version 2 feature."

I think this article identifies the root of the problem. No amount of
marketing hype can replace a legitimate value proposition for users. And with
rare exceptions, ML alone isn't going to provide that value.

~~~
autokad
Almost all companies are product driven, not customer driven. I think AI has
the most benefit to customer centric driven companies, and we sort of have to
wait for companies to catch on and change before we can really start seeing
the expected results.

------
dotancohen
Despite the baity title, I clicked and I'm glad that I did. Though the article
is not presenting 10 actionable tips, the information is quite insightful and
well-researched.

The real takeaway is that "shiny! AI!" does not sell products. Meeting a need
and not requiring users to change their behaviour sells products, AI or not.

~~~
paulkubicka
Thanks for your comments. I agree with the baity title and your suggestion
'don't make shiny AI' is a better one :)

------
wpasc
Nice article, I especially (and always do enjoy) a plotted out Gartner graphs
although some placements always surprise me!

Autonomous vehicles are bounded for the trough of disillusionment? I hope not
:)

------
purplezooey
Shiny is a product too, though.

~~~
kthejoker2
"To sell something surprising, make it familiar; and to sell something
familiar, make it surprising." \- Raymond Loewy.

Shiny AI only works when it's augmenting something passively.

------
Chris2048
Is that graph current? ML is on the inflated expectations peak! Geez...

~~~
Tarq0n
Don't take Gartner graphs too seriously. It's an illustration, not a
quantitative display.

